# Bush/Gore Debate #1 Reaction



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Here's the place to talk about how the first debate went on Tuesday, October 3. Thoughts, comments, what you learned about the candidates, funny hairdos







, all that great stuff...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I am a loyal debate-watcher, but still get aggravated when they don't answer the question. That said, I don't think there was anything to "win". A real debate is scored and quite a bit more formal. That was a structured interview. Nobody was stupid enough to say Poland wasn't under Soviet domination, or to balk at answering a personal question about what they'd do if their wife was raped. I'm waiting for the informal debate (the two candidates with a questioner, sitting at an interview desk, a la Larry King) and especially for the town hall meeting. Those will be more meaningful for me. Incidentally, I'm strongly for Gore, since I remember all too well where the economy was in '92. All the disposable income dries up, and people quit eating out, folks!


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Bush obvioussly won, hands down. 

Mezzaluna- do you really think that Clinton/Gore or the Democrats had anything to do with the upswing in the economy the past few years?

I think that's a slap in the face to the millions of American entrepreneurs who built our economy based on technology. History repeats itself- this is just another scene in the industrial age. 

Unless you actually believe that Al Gore invented the internet, let's give credit where credit is due- Sillicon Valley has given us a great economy the past 8 years. It wouldn't have mattered who was in the Oval Office.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

UniChef, your logic about the upswing in the economy bites you back. By your logic, the problem with the pre-Clinton economy was the fault of those very entrepreneurs you credit with saving it now. I don't really think that's what you mean. I'd say a combination the Congressional deficit hawks, Greenspan and a constellation of other events I don't pretend to understand (but they do matter, nonetheless), are responsible. Now, let's get after that national debt!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nobody won *sigh*, but they sure can dance!
Bush did not come off as leadership material, Gore came off as a big know it all. 
But if I had to choose tomorrow, I am looking at supporting Ralph Nader not to take away votes but to give the green party the 15% it needs to get fed funding in the future. 
Pay down the debt,boost education, pave the roads, protect womans reproductive rights, help everyone get perscription drugs and health care and keep the world on good terms with it's bad self.
The debate did get me sleepy enough not to need a cup o' warm milk.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hehe, things are same the world over - over here in Aus we have a government that continually refers to the excesses of the previous government. Sometimes, you just have to time out and look at the big picture.

Sure, the govt is taking the acclaim for the "successful" econmy, but by sheer nature of economic nature the good time as well as the bad time are virtual sure bets.


----------

